# أريد دائرة انذار ؟؟؟؟



## م/طـارق (1 مايو 2007)

هذه الدائرة فكرة عملها توضع على ابواب المحالات بحيث اذا قطعها احد تعطي انذار ( جرس )



وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مايو 2007)

أخى 
هذه ليست انذار اذا قطعت تعطى انذار فالناس دائمة الحركة ولكنها انذار ضد السرقة حيث كل منتج تضاف اليه شريحة رنانة داخل عبوة بلاستيكية عند عبورها البوبة تمر بحوار جهاز اشبه بالكاشف عن المعادن ولكن على تردد هذه الشريحة فتهتز الشريحة وتسحب من المذبذب تيار فيعطى انذار
ويمكن ترحيل تردد الشريحة بتعريضها لمغناطيس قوى يوضع بجوار الكاشير الذى بعد المحاسبة يمررها علية وبهذا هند مرورها بجوار المذبذب لا يتفق تردده مع ترددها فلا تهتز ولا تسحب منه تيار


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

i don' kniwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## م/طـارق (3 مايو 2007)

لا
الظاهر انك فاهم خطأ
هذه الدائرة توضع اذا كان صاحب المحل يعمل في الداخل فانه بدخول احد الى المحل يعرف من الانذار
تستخدم فيها نقاومة ضوئية


----------



## نورس230 (4 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joemeg (4 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مايو 2007)

م/طـارق قال:


> لا
> الظاهر انك فاهم خطأ
> هذه الدائرة توضع اذا كان صاحب المحل يعمل في الداخل فانه بدخول احد الى المحل يعرف من الانذار
> تستخدم فيها نقاومة ضوئية


الشرح السابق لم يكن واضحا فلم ارى هذه الدائرة ولكن عادة توضع اداة موسيقية تعطى رنينا عند دخول زائر
على اى حال المسألة بسيطة لانها لمبة صغيرة توضع على جانب وتوجه ضوئها ناحية الجانب الأخر حيث الخلية المذكورة
توصل الخلية كجزء من مقاومة القاعدة لترانزيستور يقوم بتشغيل الانذار اما مباشرة او بواسطة ريلاى
للتحكم فى حساسية الدائرة وصل مقاومة متغيرة على التوالى مع الخلية


----------



## eng_sherif2011 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

20555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## فارس قويدر (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررا


----------



## طارق_علاء_2005 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررراً


----------

